# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  ADHD/Bipolar II/Cyclothymia/Atypical Depression/Social Anxiety Disorder, common link?

## Equinox

Just some rough notes I've done on the subject. Apologies for not referencing, I'll try to add some later.

-Emotional/Psychosocial- 

-Emotional dysregulation and sensitivity in ADHD Spurs from executive function deficits getting in the way of their emotional processing.

-Emotional dysregulation is common within areas of attention concerns (ADHD). There can be a sense that emotions change intensely and are variable, leading to a sense of insecurity and self doubt, sensitivity to criticism. - This is also relevant to Social Anxiety Disorder and Atypical Depression. 

-This may also tie in with cyclothymia or rapid cycling on the soft bipolar (bipolar 2) spectrum where mood swings are frequent.

-ADHD in children is a big marker for childhood bipolar which often goes overlooked and under diagnosed.

-In adults, overlap between bipolar and ADHD is thought to be around 40%.

-People with ADHD may have trouble processing social cues, or hyper focus on social situations which can lead to anxiety (Social Anxiety Disorder?).

-Atypical/Anergic Depression is noted for the main symptom of interpersonal hypersensitivity which may overlap with Social Anxiety Disorder and ADHD.

-Feelings of anxiety are common in anyone who has increased arousal (ADHD).

-The ability to become transiently elated or hyperactive in response to positive stimulus is present in Atypical Depression which may fit with hyperactive mood changes found in ADHD or hypomania found in cyclothymia/bipolar 2 disorder.

-Most bipolar depressions are of the atypical/anergic type (in contrast to melancholic depression) and it has been theorised that people with atypical depression may actually suffer from cyclothymia which is rapid cycling on the soft bipolar spectrum (bipolar 2).

-ADHD, Social Anxiety Disorder, Bipolar Disorder and Atypical Depression may all have an overlap found in the dysregulation of the neurotransmitter Dopamine. Medications which target Dopamine such as MAOIs have been shown to be particularly effective in treating Social Anxiety Disorder and Atypical Depression, whilst Psycho Stimulants are accepted as the mainstay medical treatment in ADHD and are also anecdotally effective in treating certain symptoms of Social Anxiety Disorder and perhaps the anergy associated with Atypical or Bipolar Depressions. 

-Abnormalities in other neurotransmitters such as GABA, Glutamate, Serotonin, and Norepinephrine are also present across these disorders, and medications aimed at targeting these neurotransmitter systems are often used in their treatment.

-Abnormalities of the HPA axis and processing of stress may be present, with elevated stress hormones such as cortisol and adrenaline leading to anxiety and fatigue.

-The 'cyclothymic-anxious-sensitive temperamental disposition’ marked by mood reactivity and interpersonal sensitivity may be present across these disorders.


-Sleep/Wake Cycle-

-Patients with ADHD might feel physically exhausted but their mind is racing (hyperactivity) and they can't sleep. 
This may lead to more anxiety and mental/physical burn out/ fatigue.

-Sleep problems are very common in people with ADHD, increased arousal, and those who have anxiety or depression.

-Often periods of physical fatigue, hypersomnia and oversleeping with psychomotor retardation occur in Atypical Depression, Bipolar Depression and ADHD.

-Delayed circadian rhythm is present in ADHD and Atypical Depression.

-Initial onset insomnia is common in Atypical Depression and in ADHD.

-Periods marked by a decreased need for sleep can transiently occur in both ADHD and Bipolar Disorder.

-Circadian rhythm abnormalities are present in Bipolar and Unipolar depression as well as in ADHD. These include variations in the hormones Melatonin and Cortisol and their peak timing. 

-People with ADHD often end up under sleeping which can lead to being over weight, fatigue, stress, etc.

----------

